# Smelter needed for ores of Hardrock Gold & Silver.



## Richard36 (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anyone here know of anywhere that myself and others could send their ore concentrates to have them processed in order to recover the values from them? 

Aside from the gold and silver ores that I have found, 
I have also found a high grade manganese deposit, and I am looking for a market for that as well. 

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely; Rick.


----------



## EDI Refining (Nov 21, 2009)

How high have you concentrated the Au Ore ? What quanitities? - Send me a PM if you wish


----------



## Richard36 (Nov 22, 2009)

P3M said:


> How high have you concentrated the Au Ore ? What quanitities? - Send me a PM if you wish



Thanks for the reply.

I do not have any to ship at the moment, but I have located an area loaded with sulfide that assays out at 1.17 oz per ton Au, and 3.51 oz per ton Ag on unbeneficiated "run of mine" material, so the concentrated ore minerals would assay out substantially higher. 

Right now I am looking for some place to ship concentrates before starting operations on that deposit. 

I figured that it would be folly on my part to invest the time, effort, and money in recovering a ton or more of concentrate before I had a potential buyer, or refiner in mind. 

I have made a similiar mistake before, and do not want to do so again. 
It was a rather costly learning experience. 

This is a question relating to feasability. 
If I can establish a potential buyer, or refiner for my concentrates, I will procede with operations.

Thanks again for the response.

Sincerely; Rick.


----------



## Richard36 (Jan 12, 2010)

I would still like to find someone, or some place local that I could ship my ore to for processing, or to sell it, but it no longer is an issue. I recently found a site for an international mineral market specificaly for Buyers, and Sellers of various Metal Ores, and it pretty much meets my particular needs.
If you have found an ore with 10% or more of any type of metal, then you should check out this site as well.

Here is the link. http://importer.alibaba.com/buyeroffers?Type=BUY&SearchText=ore&IndexArea=offer_en

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## qst42know (Jan 12, 2010)

You're mailing your ores to China?

Who pays the shipping?


----------



## Richard36 (Jan 12, 2010)

qst42know said:


> You're mailing your ores to China?
> 
> Who pays the shipping?



No, I am not shipping anything to China.
From what I have read, shipping is usually paid for by the seller.
Some buyers will pay for the shipping, and deduct it from the value of the load bought.
I know, China comes up with that link allot. 
Narrow the Buyer search for the U.S. and Canada, then see what buyers are available.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Richard36 (Jun 15, 2010)

The Alibaba site is a good lead, but most of the buyers there want more than I can produce, so any leads on other smelter or related operations as a place that myself and others could sell our ore cons to, or send our ore cons in order to have them processed to recover the PM's would be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## nickvc (Jun 16, 2010)

Rick I read your posts with interest and of all the other prospectors as well,the common thread of most of posts is the lack of some where to smelt your goodies.Would it not be possible to use your considerable knowledge and contacts to create a co _operative smelting operation with open and honest accounting (a one off) with the costs and profits shared by participating members.Chemical extraction seems to be a no no as the volumes of base material is far to high and cyanide is rightly highly controlled so the need is there to have an independent operation that is trusted with assays obtained and agreed before processing the concentrates.I know this would be expensive but a feasibility study might be worth considering.If this is a really stupid thought please ignore it and i,ll go and sit in the corner with my dunces hat on :shock:


----------



## Richard36 (Jun 16, 2010)

First of all, it isn't a stupid thought.
The issues are cooperation, and preventing greed and corruption from consuming those involved.

That seems to be an issue I have ran into with my search for crew members needed in order to work the high grade deposits that I have found. If there are others here that would be interested in pursuing the creating of such an operation, or getting together to work the deposits that I have found, yes, I am interested.

I have no idea what the permitting process would involve for processing ore concentrates, but it is a kick *** Idea considering the the current value of Gold, and the speculation that Silver may hit $1500.00 an oz in the coming months.

Creating a processing plant for Ore cons would be a "Gold Mine" in itself, 
and could even have the added benefit of benefiting our economy.

Just a thought, and one that I am interested in discussing.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Oz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow! I am a big fan of silver and feel it is under priced but where did you see someone speculating $1500.00 silver in a few months?


----------



## Palladium (Jun 16, 2010)

Oz said:


> Wow! I am a big fan of silver and feel it is under priced but where did you see someone speculating $1500.00 silver in a few months?



:shock: :shock: :shock: ROTFL !!!!

I bet he meant $150.00.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 16, 2010)

Check Youtube, there are people talking about silver hitting all kinds of crazy prices, even equal with gold.

Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 16, 2010)

This is exactly why I'm releasing my Silver Refining DVD by this weekend. All of the videos are filmed and edited, now I'm in the process of making the menus and master DVD image. I hit a speed bump tonight when my raid array lost a drive. No biggie really, but I'm patiently waiting for the array to completely rebuild before I start making the final DVD image. I can still work with it in the degraded state, but I'd rather wait on the rebuild to finish to be sure I don't lose any of my videos.

I'm hoping everyone who wants to know how to refine silver grabs a copy so they can start hoarding like I am. I'm also toying with the idea of putting an Easter Egg on the DVD with a prize to the first one to find it! The value of the prize will easily cover the cost of the DVD and give the winner some gold to play with also!

There's something magical about growing pure silver crystals. I've even built a solar panel to power my cell! It feels good to be inspired by something so simple as silver. It feels even better to think that the price may skyrocket in the coming months and years.

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is one that mentions $1500 silver;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us4HMegHqmQ

Don't know if all this will come true, but I know that putting some silver away at $20 oz is a pretty safe bet.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 17, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> Check Youtube, there are people talking about silver hitting all kinds of crazy prices, even equal with gold.
> 
> Jim


That's just what it is---crazy. There is no good reason for silver to escalate like that----so if it does, you can figure your dollar will have been reduced to what is now thought of as a penny. 

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Jun 17, 2010)

Harold perhaps its just me been cynical but I wonder if the traders and holders of silver futures and financial advisers who are pushing them might just be behind this :shock: While the difference in value between gold and silver is very high and silver may yet have legs,I really cant ever see parity been the order of the day.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 17, 2010)

Nick,
Not to distant past events with the oil industry are certainly in keeping with your thoughts. We are constantly manipulated by these people, all in the name of certain individuals making a killing at the expense of others. 

The ratio of silver to gold is such that it should never achieve the same value, just as gold is unlikely to be worth more than platinum. That, however, hasn't stopped the market from turning upside down. While I can't quote dates, I can recall two instances of gold having greater value than platinum, albeit short lived. I have to assume that was because of manipulation, for platinum is far more rare.

Harold


----------



## Irons (Jun 17, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> Nick,
> Not to distant past events with the oil industry are certainly in keeping with your thoughts. We are constantly manipulated by these people, all in the name of certain individuals making a killing at the expense of others.
> 
> The ratio of silver to gold is such that it should never achieve the same value, just as gold is unlikely to be worth more than platinum. That, however, hasn't stopped the market from turning upside down. While I can't quote dates, I can recall two instances of gold having greater value than platinum, albeit short lived. I have to assume that was because of manipulation, for platinum is far more rare.
> ...



It's like playing the childhood game 'musical chairs.' When the music stops, someone gets left without a chair. The little guy almost never wins, except by accident.
The game is rigged, always has been, and probably always will be. For every dollar in profit, someone takes a dollar loss, plus commissions. Guess who usually takes the loss?


----------



## nickvc (Jun 17, 2010)

Irons said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > Nick,
> ...


Perhaps we should form a cynics forum :lol:


----------



## Irons (Jun 17, 2010)

nickvc said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> > Harold_V said:
> ...



Or a curmudgeon forum.... :lol:


----------



## Richard36 (Jun 17, 2010)

I guess I sort of derailed my thread with the statement about how high the value of Silver may go.
I guess I'll further derail it, at least temporarily.
Here's a couple video's on the subject of the speculated soon to be value of Silver.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poUMNoN5VhI&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q4KOxNeUv8[/youtube]

Enjoy.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 17, 2010)

:shock: WOW!!! 

Thanks Ricardo.


----------



## Richard36 (Jun 17, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> :shock: WOW!!!
> 
> Thanks Ricardo.



You're welcome.

Here are a couple more, just to make you nervous, and start to stockpile, Lol!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu33ceuCpFE&feature=relate[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xeEkrS0fi0&NR=1[/youtube]

Enjoy.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Richard36 (Jun 17, 2010)

I thought this clip would be of interest while on the subject of stockpiling Bullion.
If this takes place, bullion will be the only real currency, at least in this nation.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbLhqWVpV_I&NR=1[/youtube]

Enjoy.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 17, 2010)

You know bro, I've been expecting these things to happen for the last 40yrs.
During that time, I took my sights & mind off 'cause of booze & drugs, but I had a rude awakening when the towers came down; I had no idea what "time it is". I started noticing what has been developing, & how little time could be left. I believe the important thing is to be aware & take the steps that we must for our well being & that of our family. I learned survival skills & taught my son & we are bow hunters... 
so if we have to run to the hills, we are ready.  

Thanks! :lol:


----------



## Richard36 (Jun 17, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> You know bro, I've been expecting these things to happen for the last 40yrs.
> During that time, I took my sights & mind off 'cause of booze & drugs, but I had a rude awakening when the towers came down; I had no idea what "time it is". I started noticing what has been developing, & how little time could be left. I believe the important thing is to be aware & take the steps that we must for our well being & that of our family. I learned survival skills & taught my son & we are bow hunters...
> so if we have to run to the hills, we are ready.
> 
> Thanks! :lol:



Understood, and I am with you on that point.
I have spent the last 20 plus years preparing as well.
Time will tell where we are truly at.

Scriptually, there are prophecies yet to be fulfilled.
One World Government, a One World Currency that goes digital, and therefore cashless, 
which begets the "Mark of The Beast", the rebuilding of "The Third Temple" in Jerusalem, etc.

Study, and be aware.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 1, 2010)

I guess I'll try to get this thread back on track.

I got a phone call recently in regard to this thread, with hopes that I had became aware of some place that we all could send our ore concentrates to in order to have them processed for a percentage, or to sell them, and cash out on it.

As of this time, I am still unaware of the existence of such a place.
So, the question remains, where do we ship our ore concentrates to have them processed, or sell them?

Personally, it sucks to have a deposit of good ore, and not know where to ship it in order to have it processed, or to sell based on several representative assays. (Preferably from three or more labs independent, and not associated with the sale or processing of the ore.)

From what I gathered in my phone conversation, "The Stillwater Complex" will buy PT group ore, but I got the impression that they are afflicted with greed, and their fees along with shipping costs will eat up 3/4 of the value of the material shipped and sold to them.

I was asked if I knew of anywhere else that ore cons could be shipped and sold to as a result of his experience with the Stillwater Complex.
I do not, and I am still looking. 

It has become clear that we need someplace that will process for a percentage or buy ore concentrates of Pt, Au, Ag, and Cu. 
Not only by me, but by many others as well.

If anyone knows, or has any sort of lead, or suggestion, make a post.
It is clear that this is information that is highly needed.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## One Blanket (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is something some of you may not know about; Lindsay Publications in Illinois sells "obsolete" reprinted technical books.
Due to this thread I have bought : Iron Melting Cupola Furnaces,
another two ( misplaced at this moment) build a water resister build a carbon arc torch. I have the first one is in hand and the author was/is in Jacksonville, Fl.
[email protected]
2925 Mandarin Meadows Dr 32223
The carbon arc can reach 9000 degrees F The water resister book has the math to calculate the heat ( Maybe - don't trust my understanding of the info "cause it wasn't the time to learn the technical stuff)
I haven't had the books long enough to read them.
If anyone has the time to approach the man about any suggestions/help/give him a new line of work/buy some books/etc - - - please give us a report sometime.

I have tried the carbon rods on a 225 amp buzz box - arc applied to my solid rock sample & it wouldn't melt the rock.
arc on / in powdered up rock I thought melted some - I could be wrong
Check an engineering book you will find the cheapest furnace to run is the induction design. But crude & effective built this world so maybe Mr Chastain can shorten our learning curve. We all know if you want something done right oftentimes you must do it yourself.
One Blanket One Jackass Prospector


----------



## plasmasmelter (Oct 4, 2010)

What are you waiting for?

PS


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 22, 2011)

Roman coins were abashed because the emperors begin it easier to artlessly abase the coins by inflating it to pay for the added costs of their bootless leadership. Debasement happens for one acumen and one acumen alone is thievery.


----------



## Irons (Feb 22, 2011)

jackphilips said:


> Roman coins were abashed because the emperors begin it easier to artlessly abase the coins by inflating it to pay for the added costs of their bootless leadership. Debasement happens for one acumen and one acumen alone is thievery.



Today, Debasement is called: Inflation, that mystery Black hole where Wealth disappears and nobody seems to know where it went.
There is no way to debase a fiat currency. It has no value from the moment it is printed, save the value that ye Gads declare it's worth.


----------



## djui5 (Feb 26, 2011)

Richard36 said:


> I guess I'll try to get this thread back on track.
> 
> I got a phone call recently in regard to this thread, with hopes that I had became aware of some place that we all could send our ore concentrates to in order to have them processed for a percentage, or to sell them, and cash out on it.
> 
> Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".



How much ore are you talking about?


----------



## Richard36 (Feb 26, 2011)

djui5 said:


> Richard36 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'll try to get this thread back on track.
> ...



I do not remember how much ore that caller had, but it was in the tonnage range.

Things have changed since that post. 
I've made contact with an Ore Broker since then that will work with me for any ore, 
and as much tonnage as I can ship, as well as anyone that I put in contact with him.

So, if you have some ore for sale, send me a message, 
and I'll see what I can do to help you out.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## djui5 (Mar 5, 2011)

Richard36 said:


> So, if you have some ore for sale, send me a message,
> and I'll see what I can do to help you out.
> 
> Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".



Thanks, I was going to offer services but am not set up to deal with tonnages :lol:


----------



## Richard36 (Mar 5, 2011)

djui5 said:


> Richard36 said:
> 
> 
> > So, if you have some ore for sale, send me a message,
> ...



Any tonnage that I would personally handle and ship would be from some one of the deposits that I found, not from any of my clients.

My clients ship their ore directly to my contact, not to me.

The ore broker that I made contact with requires 20 lbs of material for his own tests and an assay report stating the precious metal(s) content. Clients will be paid by a standing letter of credit that they can draw against for the value of each ton of ore shipped. Arrangements can be made so that shipping cost is paid by the buyer. 

For example, if your ore is worth a $1000 a ton, you will be paid $900 a ton.
My contact and I take 30% of the value of the bullion recovered and split it between us 15% each as our payment.

If you have found a good deposit, and have gained legal access to work it, but lack the equipment to do so, arrangements can be made through my contact to have equipment and crew brought to your site to mine it.

I hope that this helps to clarify things.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## solarsmith (Mar 7, 2011)

I have aprox 15 tons of gold ore with 2 asseys 0.59 and 0.56 oz a ton on the high ore and 2 tons of 0.26 on the low ore almost no silver in any of it its an oxide type ore... there is a gold mill being opened about one mile from my mine. (venture resorses) (google) they got the last of there permits and will be starting milling in a few months. as soon as they put in the pond liner..... ok so much for the good news... now the bad... they want to run mine waste .. WHY? I dont know...
they plan to run 0.07 oz per ton and did not seam very interested in my 0.59 oz ore at all.... still water will buy 200 ton lots and a mill in elco NV will buy what ever you can ship them 20 to 24 tons per truck.
I would hope that every one that needs to sell there ore can call Venture resorces and let them know we need them badly. 
there # is 239-537-1420 Patric Maher
or 303-771-0477 Roy Sanberg
help convence them that 0.07 oz per ton is not as good as 0.59 oz per ton.


PLAN B 

I am deep into building a 300 to 500 lb per hr froth system.
jaw crusher done
ball mill 90% done
conditioner tank 25% done
froth tank 25% done 

My # is 303 503 4799 ---Bryan Smith Denver CO USA 
call me after 4 pm mt time any days.
and yes I have found several buyers of gold ore concentrates..
now if I can just find my notes...


----------



## solarsmith (Mar 8, 2011)

lif you can ship 20 to 200 tons there are a few that will take raw ore.
there may be a small mill in the denver area opening this summer.
So far its a friend of a friend thing. also a mill that is still years out trying to get permits in clearcreek county colorado.
and the soon to be open venture recorces also in cleercreek county colorado. 
There are a few gold concetrate buyers that will buy gold ore concentrates.
I have not done any deals with any and can not vouch for them yet.
Noble metals llc 763 213 2442 pays 90% and up returns.
Browning Recources US Inc 605 343 1533 wants cons to be 20% pgms!
Precious Metals of Arizona 520 622 8375 cons need to be 20 oz per ton or higher... they tell me if your floating your pgms you should be getting 50 oz per ton or even 100 oz per ton . Ive even heard of one person getting his cons up to 200 oz per ton.

at todays price of 1400$ 100 oz per ton is 70$ a pound . a 5 gal bucket can hold 50 lbs thats 3500$ and can be shipped for 30$ to 50$ most any place in the USA. In my case a 50 lb bucket would represent about 5 to 6 tons of ore. shiping that much ore 800 miles would cost me 500$..
readers of my other post know Im deep into a 300 to 500 lb per hr floatation system . I will post pics soon.. thanks BRYAN in Denver Colorado 303 503 4799


----------

